# For Sale section again



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why do people list MANY items and have the for sale section when a simple one post with a list
of items for sale, gets my goat up


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> Why do people list MANY items and have the for sale section when a simple one post with a list
> of items for sale, gets my goat up


 well one reason is if they cant fit them all in the title but I understand your frustration. :x


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How about MK I TT parts For Sale, not difficult Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> How about MK I TT parts For Sale, not difficult Les


Not difficult but some prefer to see them on the title but hey don't shoot the messenger mate :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorted.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers Kev, how was the ice skate today??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Cheers Kev, how was the ice skate today??


Remarkably, on time!


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

robokn said:


> Why do people list MANY items and have the for sale section when a simple one post with a list
> of items for sale, gets my goat up


Well said that man!


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Sorted.


Might want sorting again.


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

alcanTTara said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Sorted.
> ...


and again...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

alcanTTara said:


> alcanTTara said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


+1

I did this a while ago and Rob kindly pm'd me explaining why it was an issue, I now do my best to put it all on one thread 

Charlie


----------

